# Cucumbers/cream cheese/pepper jam TNT



## kadesma (Apr 26, 2012)

If possible try to buy your cream cheese without gum. But if you can;t the reg cream cheese will have to do. You will need 6 oz. of old fashioned cream cheese. mix this with 4 Tab/ of half and half using a electric mixer not a f/p or a wooden spoon.beat til smooth. add 1 minced serrano pepper, 1 minced garlic clove,1 Tab. minced parsley,2 tea. minced cilantro,1,tea. minced basil,thyme  put mixture in pastry bag ( if you don't have a pastry bag just use a small tea. and spoon it onto cucumber slices that have been dried well.now put on a dollop of pepper jelly and serve immediatly. This is wonderful on a hot suppers day with a cold drink like processco, ice tea. even lemon or lime aid. Add a salad and sandwich and your set.
kades


----------



## blissful (Apr 30, 2012)

kadesma said:


> If possible try to buy your cream cheese without gum. But if you can;t the reg cream cheese will have to do. You will need 6 oz. of old fashioned cream cheese. mix this with 4 Tab/ of half and half using a electric mixer not a f/p or a wooden spoon.beat til smooth. add 1 minced serrano pepper, 1 minced garlic clove,1 Tab. minced parsley,2 tea. minced cilantro,1,tea. minced basil,thyme  put mixture in pastry bag ( if you don't have a pastry bag just use a small tea. and spoon it onto cucumber slices that have been dried well.now put on a dollop of pepper jelly and serve immediatly. This is wonderful on a hot suppers day with a cold drink like processco, ice tea. even lemon or lime aid. Add a salad and sandwich and your set.
> kades



Thank you, it sounds lovely, I can't wait to try it.
Why buy your cream cheese without gum? What does this do?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2012)

blissful said:


> Thank you, it sounds lovely, I can't wait to try it.
> Why buy your cream cheese without gum? What does this do?


It's just a cream cheese without gum and other additives. It's smoother and crumbly but spreads well and has a great flavor.
If you can't find it the reg. cream cheese is fine.
kades


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 30, 2012)

Kadesma -- 

Here's one to go with your cuke sandwiches. 

Cream Cheese, radishes and herbs Sandwiches
Boursin cheese spread or softened cream cheese 
tarragon, parsley or lemon zest 
Fresh radishes, washed and dried 
Fresh chives, minced 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepperSpread the bread with cheese, and cut each slice in half. Sprinkle with a few leaves of snipped tarragon or parsley or lemon zest.
Slice radishes ultra-thin. Lay a few slices of radish on each bread slice, and garnish with minced chives, salt and pepper.

Also-- Cream cheese and a very thin onion slice, left whole and top with a good sliced tomato. 

I guess this calls for a garden party !!

PS -- My bad,  I thought Ma was making sandwiches and I re-read and they are finger food.   Well, they could be cucumber sandwiches...


----------



## blissful (Apr 30, 2012)

kadesma said:


> It's just a cream cheese without gum and other additives. It's smoother and crumbly but spreads well and has a great flavor.
> If you can't find it the reg. cream cheese is fine.
> kades


Kades--I looked at the philly cream cheese Ingredients
Pasteurized Nonfat Milk and Milkfat, Cheese Culture, Salt, Stabilizers (Xanthan and/or Carob Bean and/or Guar Gums)

I then looked at the off brand I buy and it has the same ingredients.

I'll have to check ingredients next time I go shopping for it. Thank you!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Kadesma --
> 
> Here's one to go with your cuke sandwiches.
> 
> ...


It sure does. A garden party is perfect.Thanks for the ideas. I love it when a recipe I've posted brings in ideas and suggestions. Thanks again
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2012)

blissful said:


> Kades--I looked at the philly cream cheese Ingredients
> Pasteurized Nonfat Milk and Milkfat, Cheese Culture, Salt, Stabilizers (Xanthan and/or Carob Bean and/or Guar Gums)
> 
> I then looked at the off brand I buy and it has the same ingredients.
> ...


Most of the time I use the standard brand but I've found out my grocer will order just about anything I ask for so I plan to have them see if they can get me some provided it doesn't cost an arm and a leg
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 30, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> If possible try to buy your cream cheese without gum. But if you can;t the reg cream cheese will have to do. You will need 6 oz. of old fashioned cream cheese. mix this with 4 Tab/ of half and half using a electric mixer not a f/p or a wooden spoon.beat til smooth. add 1 minced serrano pepper, 1 minced garlic clove,1 Tab. minced parsley,2 tea. minced cilantro,1,tea. minced basil,thyme  put mixture in pastry bag ( if you don't have a pastry bag just use a small tea. and spoon it onto cucumber slices that have been dried well.now put on a dollop of pepper jelly and serve immediatly. This is wonderful on a hot suppers day with a cold drink like processco, ice tea. even lemon or lime aid. Add a salad and sandwich and your set.
> kades



Sounds wonderful, Ma, C&P!  Love pepper jelly.  Can't wait to start my cuke seeds!  Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Sounds wonderful, Ma, C&P!  Love pepper jelly.  Can't wait to start my cuke seeds!  Thanks!


You're welcome sweetie. Glad you like.
ma


----------

